# المواصفات الجيدة لـسكانر Scanner 3d



## hassan_C4d (20 يناير 2012)

ما هي المواصفات الجيدة لـسكانر Scanner 3d ؟


----------



## محمد -الهوارى (20 يناير 2012)

انا عندي واحد تحفه
nextengine


----------



## alaarekabe (20 يناير 2012)

انا عندى واحد creaform ممتاذ لو تحب ابعتدلك المواصفات ابعتلى ايميلك 
او ابعتلى على نفس الاسم على yahoo


----------



## eng1_romy (26 يناير 2012)

محمد -الهوارى قال:


> انا عندي واحد تحفه
> nextengine



كم تكلف ة هذا السكانر لو سمحت


----------



## محمد -الهوارى (28 يناير 2012)

يا باشمهندس السكانر موجود تحت امرك لو عايز تجرب اي حاجه مجانا بدون اي مقابل


----------



## ُEng.khaled (28 يناير 2012)

محمد -الهوارى قال:


> انا عندي واحد تحفه
> nextengine




ممكن نعرف من اين اشتريته وكم سعره ؟؟


----------



## hassan_C4d (28 يناير 2012)

يا باشمهندس محمد الهواري 
لو سمحت اقابلك ازاي و كيف يمكن التواصل لرؤية الاسكانر و علشان عايز اجربه


----------



## محمد -الهوارى (28 يناير 2012)

ُeng.khaled قال:


> ممكن نعرف من اين اشتريته وكم سعره ؟؟


من امريكا ولغايه ما استلمته بالشحن ومصاريف التخليص والجمارك كلفني حوالي 25000 
جنيه و دخل من الجمارك بالعافيه لانه ممنوع لانه سكانر والسكانر لازم ياخد موافقه من مكافحه التزيف والتزوير بوزاره الداخليه


----------



## ُEng.khaled (30 يناير 2012)

شكرا على الرد يا بشمهندس محمد الهوارى 
وياريت تقولنا بعض التطبيقات العمليه للسكانر
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------

